# Staging a SHOW vs. making a DISPLAY.



## daffy64 (Nov 8, 2011)

This year, instead of simply making a show that looped on my front yard like last year, check this out...






I wanted to put on a more "Disney-style" show with a beginning and end. This is the result...






Of course, this presents a number of challenges. In order to have people see the whole show in it's entirety, you have to figure out a staging area and a way to have people that show up AFTER the performance has started away from it.

My solution was to stage the show in my new garage. I purchased one of those large temporary like this...

http://www.portablegaragedepot.com/index.cfm?sku=62681&catid=408

It was set up covering the garage door and acted as the theater area. My show ran every 12 minutes or so. It was easy to have people enter the "theater" through the back door flap, get situated on low benches I had made myself out of 2X10s or stand in the back area. People that showed up late simply waited in a line outside. I had my normal styrofoam tombstone area set up for the waiting line and it gave people something to look at while waiting. I didn't have any complaints about the wait and in fact I think it gives people a sense of anticipation and excitement.

The show was controlled with Brookshire softwares' VSA program and I was pleased to learn that even the garage door itself could be "hacked" to open and close on command. My electric garage door opener button was easy to tap into. I simply ran two additional wires from the leads inside it to my "Kit 108" board which can switch devices on and off.

It was cool to have the "curtain" (garage door) open and close in sync with the show!

So if you want to try a show like this, use your garage! You can make a low stage like I did out of plywood to hide you wire runs and make "sets" out of pink foam for the background.

A lot of work but very rewarding and you can run the show for multiple nights without having to worry about it being vandalized!

Geoff


----------



## mattt1977 (Sep 17, 2009)

That is absolutely phenominal, I am in awe and envy. You are an extremely talented individual.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Great show....that was awesome!


----------



## daffy64 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks you guys. I'm thinking about "going pro" whatever that means.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Very cool, I agree, you're very talented. I love the idea of putting on a show, thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Abby Normal (Jan 4, 2011)

what a fantastic idea! love it


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Very good job. I like the idea of the garage door curtain.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

That was fantastic!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Excellent job! The body movements you added really help sell the characters. Are you using the new video feature in VSA for the projection?

Isn't it great to do the animatronics show in the garage? My favorite part (when I did this) was being able to program on site and not have to take it down overnight/in the rain.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

That is awesome. The movement and timing is very smooth. No jittery movements at all. Nicely done.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW.....my jaw is still open.....


----------

